# Help! Worldmark Credit question



## Cathyb (Mar 13, 2006)

We reserved 7 nights at WM Las Vegas a year ago and are here now.  Just 2 days before we left we were forced to take an appointment that meant leaving one day early from WM.  

I called Reservations right away and informed them we were checking out one day early.  They suggested I call Owner Services when I return to see if my day (a Wednesday night) was picked up -- and I would receive credit (1000 credits I think).

Any advice on this?  Is there any other way I can check on this (online or whatever).  I am curious to see if this Wednesday is full for the one bedrooms.  Can someone check for me -- I don't have the necessary info to do it here. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## ladycody (Mar 13, 2006)

As of right now, there are no 1 BR units available on Wed, March 15th.


----------



## mtngal (Mar 13, 2006)

My understanding is that once you check in, they will not refund your credits if you leave early, regardless of whether the resort is full or not (they don't try to re-rent one night if you leave early).  You can request an audit and get points back only if you cancel after the cancellation date, but don't check in.  As I recall, this rule was clarified/put into effect at least 4-5 years ago (that's a guess on my part).  You could check the old official WM forum archives for when it changed.


----------



## roadsister (Mar 13, 2006)

mtngal,
You are correct.


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 13, 2006)

Actually, you can get credits back IF the unit gets taken, and you call after the date you are no longer using.  So, it's good to cancel as soon as you can and hope the day gets picked up.  If it's not "rented," then you are out the credits.


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 13, 2006)

From the 2005 Owners Education Manual:

"_After check-in, there is no refund of Credits or Bonus Time fees in the event of an early checkout regardless if another Owner occupies the remaining reserved period_." 

There is also a statement in the manual that says:

"_Cancellations due to documented emergencies may be reviewed on a case-by-case basis. Contact Owner Services for detai_ls."

I'd contact owner services and explain the situation to them.  It never hurts to ask.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 13, 2006)

Cancelled last day before we even got here -- two days before we left so we don't fall under that first regulation.  I guess on Thursday I will call Owner Services and tell them it appears they did 'rent' my unit on Wednesday and see where that goes.  Thank you all for your input.  I will report back once I find out what happens


----------



## mtngal (Mar 14, 2006)

Ah, since you canceled BEFORE check-in, definitely call.  Las Vegas is always full - I've never had a problem when I've had to cancel.  One time I called on Friday to cancel Saturday night, and when I called Monday, I was really surprised to find it had been booked.  There's always SoCal people willing to pick up an extra day there.


----------



## roadsister (Mar 14, 2006)

cathyb,
The other question that comes into play to get your credits back is:

If you booked 7 nights more than 60 days out, and then cancelled, two issues would come up:

1. You would have had to book another unit for less than 7 nights that WAS available, and then cancel this reservation.

2. You would have had to wait 48 hours and then see if there was anything available.

Did either of these happen??


----------

